# Colubrids > Hognose >  Giant Madagascar Hognose!

## Whodinidunit

Hello:
Does anyone have any information and or caresheets for the Giant Madagascar Hognose?  A petstore in my area has one for sale and I am thinking of buying it.  It is an adult about 4-5ft in length already.  I just need to know what his husbandry should be setup like (temps, humidity, etc.).  Attached are a couple pics (poor pics) of the fellow I am looking at.





any info would be greatly appreciated
Thanks

----------


## kitsunex

www.hognose.com has some caresheets and i believe they have one for that breed.

http://www.hognose.com/pages/care/mad.htm

----------


## snakemansnakes

Yeah that Snake is awesome. My fiance works in the rep room at markheim. Her name is angela you might know her.

----------


## Whodinidunit

I know Angela. She's such a sweetheart.

----------

